# Karyotype tests



## Victoria38 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi,

Does anyone know if there is anywhere in Scotland that does Karyotype testing?

Thanks X


----------



## Victoria38 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi Beattie,

Thank you for replying I am going to phone my clinic tomorrow, we did have tests done earlier this year for recurrent miscarriages, maybe my DP already had this test. I was confused about IVI asking my partner to make a long journey to have this done X


----------



## Miss pooh (May 26, 2013)

Hiya, 

Yes the karyotype is done in the country. My husbands test was taken at hairmyres hospital and originally they told him it needed to be sent down south ( England somewhere). However we got copies of the test and it was done at a lab in Glasgow. 

Hope that helps

Lauren


----------



## ellieh17 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi Victoria,

I do karyotyping for a job - but in London. There are 4 labs in scotland that do karyotyping, Abderdeen, Dundee, Edinburgh and Glasgow.
You will need a referral from your gp/fertility clinic (cytogenetics referral form). Either gp can take blood or you can attend a blood tests clinic at your local hospital. The test requires 5ml blood in a lithium heparin tube (green or orange lid). The test should take approx 4 weeks to complete and the results will be either sent to your gp or fertility clinic depending on who referred you.

Hope this helps, any more questions just ask!!

E x


----------



## Prettypink (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Iadies 

Can I ask what the karyotype test is for?  I'm glad to read you can get it in Scotland and that some gp's do it as I'm wondering if this will be recommended to my dp.  We are hoping to go see Dr Ramsey soon, this being our last resort before heading down the donor route.  Just want to make sure we have covered absolutely everything and not be full of what if's down the line xx


----------



## Victoria38 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi,

Thanks again for all the helpful replies. I called Aberdeen fertility yesterday and left a message, I am still waiting for them to call me back.

We are now moving to ED to hopefully   make a family. Aberdeen is paired with IVI Alicante and at our consultation last week we were informed that Alicante are now requiring tests that cant be carried out in Aberdeen. I sent an e-mail to IVI myself asking what tests are required and they came back with karyotype. They said my DP could make a trip and it will cost 191 Euros, expensive trip when you have flights and accommodation on top. We were hoping to do everything with one trip, we have a 4hr drive just to get to an airport that fly's to Alicante.

We did go threw all the NHS tests for recurrent mcs so I'm now thinking perhaps this test had been done earlier this year. Hopefully Aberdeen will call me back soon and I can find out. The fertility roller coaster so confusing!

The reason for the test is just to rule out any possible hidden problems with DP sperm. I guess they are just making sure there's nothings underlying that could cause my treatment to fail. My mcs are mostly likely down to my old eggs though 

Xx


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Does IVI Alicante offer some sort of guarantee with DE treatment, like a free 3rd go if the first 2 fail? If so, that may be why they want karyotyping on your DH -- in the unlikely event it comes back abnormal, that may affect the terms of any such guarantee, as it's a factor they can't control via ICSI or other means. If you had a full set of recurrent m/c investigations, it seems very likely this was done previously, so fingers crossed that turns out to be the case and you can save save some money by sending over your previous test results.   It's not something that will ever need to be redone, fortunately, as the results will not change over time.


----------



## Victoria38 (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Crazyhorse,


IVI give you a full refund if there's no pregnancy after 3 cycles. I have e-mailed my donor co-ordinator tonight, I listened all day for a call back but nothing, they must be very busy & I get very impatient lol Fingers crossed its been done like you say so I can get started asap Xx


----------



## Victoria38 (Apr 17, 2015)

Good news this test had previously been done, phew it's a relief.

Thanks for the advice, much appreciated x


----------

